# Under-appreciated frogs photo thread



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just wanted to start a thread for people to post shots illustrating the beauty of the frogs that are under appreciated in this hobby. 


Maybe not the best 'under appreciated' representative, but I want to start with Ameerga pepperi 'abiseo'. They aren't advertised for or shown for their beauty on this forum enough. So many Ameerga go under appreciated I feel.




























I would love to see this thread keep going for those that keep less colorful, cryptic representatives of the dendrobatid family 

ed parker


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A. castaneoticus


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

"Highland" anthonyi.

Best pics I have... I am finding them both extremely under rated and difficult to breed/raise to adulthood although I am finally having some success recently.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ray -
Are yours currently breeding?
Ive heard theyre hard to get started.

I wouldnt mind owning a pair of those! Nice Addition.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Another under-appreciated frog ... (Im surprised you didnt post this too Ray).

H. Azureiventris








Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hawaiian auratus..


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

azuriventris were my very first darts...when I was 15 years old. Or I should say dart tads. Got them from Terry Chatterton. I still love them, but havn't kept them in 18 years.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

D. Tinctorius 'Oelemari' 
Don't seem to see these a lot.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres another fave from my collection that not many people own ... 

Auratus "Mebalo"








Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

bryandarts said:


> D. Tinctorius 'Oelemari'
> Don't seem to see these a lot.


That is an amazing looking frog.... Looks like a frog in a skeleton costume.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Azurel said:


> That is an amazing looking frog.... Looks like a frog in a skeleton costume.


I agree. My Alanis look the same way, except theyre yellow instead of white.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

Azurel said:


> That is an amazing looking frog.... Looks like a frog in a skeleton costume.


Thank you.He is a different looking frog compared to the ones i have seen.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

Gamble said:


> I agree. My Alanis look the same way, except theyre yellow instead of white.


Alanis are incredible. I am getting some from Understory this fall!! Do you have pictures? I'd love to see him!!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

bryandarts said:


> Alanis are incredible. I am getting some from Understory this fall!! Do you have pictures? I'd love to see him!!


Here ya go:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/83966-gambles-breeding-project-s-3.html

This is my "breeding journal" that i pretty much post almost everyday whats going on with my collection.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Great idea for a thread!

Sapasoa bassleri


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I have about 60 of those climbing around...


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Here ya go:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/83966-gambles-breeding-project-s-3.html
> 
> This is my "breeding journal" that i pretty much post almost everyday whats going on with my collection.


Very Nice!!!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

those are pretty sweet Adam! They do look very similar to A. pepperi 'abiseo'

Finally got a better photo of my male A. pepperi. He is a bit more colorful than the girls


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

bryandarts said:


> Alanis are incredible. I am getting some from Understory this fall!!


Thats awesome. 
Im also getting 4 A.Pepperi "Orange" from them!
I placed my order this past Sat.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Thats awesome.
> Im also getting 4 A.Pepperi "Orange" from them!
> I placed my order this past Sat.


Yeah! Great minds think alike, I was looking at those also but decided i'd get some Baja Huallaga Imi's. I want to see pictures of the Pepperi, I will probably get those next shipment in the spring.
Great Choice!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

bryandarts said:


> Yeah! Great minds think alike, I was looking at those also but decided i'd get some Baja Huallaga Imi's. I want to see pictures of the Pepperi, I will probably get those next shipment in the spring.
> Great Choice!


Dont worry, there will be pictures posted in my breeding thread!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Yellow truncatus. I have a 2.1 trio that I hope will one day start breeding. The males call in the mornings and after misting. But no eggs.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

do the blues have a different call than the yellows?



frograck said:


> Yellow truncatus. I have a 2.1 trio that I hope will one day start breeding. The males call in the mornings and after misting. But no eggs.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Great thread!

This is a terrible pic from about 10 years ago. Don't see these guys around much anymore. I would love to work with them again some day.

*Phyllobates aurotaenia "Green"*











Kevin


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dendrobates tinctorious "Koetari"


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

khoff said:


> Great thread!
> 
> This is a terrible pic from about 10 years ago. Don't see these guys around much anymore. I would love to work with them again some day.
> 
> ...


Wow That is a gorgeous frog!!!! I wouldn't mind getting some of those!!!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Didn't even think of the Koetari...

















Never really see uakarii either...









































Baja Huallaga imitators

























Chirqui Grande pumilio

















Blackwater amazonica









Green/Lower Ucayali sirensis

















quinquivittatus









Green aurotaenia


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure about anybody else but I love my El Dorados'. It might just be because they were my first pums., but I can still watch them and be wowed. Don't have any pictures now but I will try to post some soon.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's one of the pair of P. aurotaenia 'narrow band' that I picked up from a board member last month:


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

whitethumb said:


> do the blues have a different call than the yellows?


I don't know because my blues are still young and I haven't yet heard the call.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyloxalus azureiventris









Phyllobates lugubris

Costa Rica









Panama









Phyllobates vittatus


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

It's interesting how much Koetari looks like Azureus. Just a lot darker.
Adam those uakarii are stunning! The Green Aurotaenia is pretty cool too.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Gorgeous shots ray!

Keep them coming, I really like how this thread its going!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dendrobates truncatus "Blue":


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

One (at least) is 'meep, meep, meep'-ing quite a bit for a while now. Not too loud yet, guess they're still practicing. I did a teensy bit of editing to try and get them to look less overexposed. The 'green' striping on their sides is much more yellow than green and their heads are that orange. Not too sure why the first pic looks so red.

A. pepperi 'orangehead'

First one is from just a few minutes ago. 









These 2 pictures are a few months old. (notice S. rayii stump vs. top pic)



















Lots of good frogs being mentioned here.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome frogs Steve! I cant wait for mine to come in september!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

stevenhman said:


>


Great Steve, thanks for that....now I want another type of Ameerega!

Seriously though very nice frogs


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I got a great photo of one of my new males I threw in the group. I figured I would use it to try and re jump start this thread


----------



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Those A. pepperi 'orangehead' are so awesome. Never really thought I liked much outside of tincs but that thing is amazing.


----------



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Newer to the hobby and by far my favs are Sips. So here are some trues, yellows, and greens. Love these guys


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Green sips were my first frogs, great color contrast!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

khoff said:


> Great thread!
> 
> This is a terrible pic from about 10 years ago. Don't see these guys around much anymore. I would love to work with them again some day.
> 
> ...


I used to have a trio of auro's and really enjoyed them. Mine were shy like arautus, but not to the point that they were never seen. They are fast frogs and can jump far!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres another of my fave underappreciated frogs. I am in discussions trying to obtain some currently.

A. Zaparo








Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Under-appreciated frogs? Leucomelas. 

That's right, every one has some or had some. Very popular and all over the place. However, they are the 'first frog' recommendation to noob after noob and not much about them after that. Yes they are bold and easy. They are also very, very cool frogs! They are acrobats, noisy, funny. They come in a variety of patterns. You can find pictures in their markings. Has anyone seen Jesus yet?

Popular, yet, under-appreciated, IMO.

eta: Sorry, here's a picture:


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

khoff said:


> Great thread!
> 
> This is a terrible pic from about 10 years ago. Don't see these guys around much anymore. I would love to work with them again some day.
> 
> ...


I actually picked up a group of green aurotaenia since I wrote this.  I love them! They have been very bold for me so far, but they are still young and in a temp container. I'll have to get some better pics soon.

Kevin


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Here is a gorgeous specimen from a group I just picked up, representing one of the most underappreciated genera's of poison frogs


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

mantellas aren't darts! still cool frogs, interesting how separate families can evolve to look so similar. Under appreciated too.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

ICS523 said:


> mantellas aren't darts! still cool frogs, interesting how separate families can evolve to look so similar. Under appreciated too.


true, not darts, but they are poison frogs ;-)


----------

